# First season tattooing kids with the ADGA



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

I do not know where to begin to find this information. I believe each year has a different letter? But what about the numbers?

Thanks


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

The numbers are yours usually order of birth Like F01 for the first born on your farm F02 for the second ect. but as long as you write it down and don't reuse the same numbers in any given year it dose not matter what numbers are used after the year letter.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This year is F.
The first kid is tattoed with F1 the next with F2and so on.
Qutoe from ADGA
"When filling out an application for registry, please state on the application the
tattoo exactly as it appears on the animal (do not show tattoo information on
the application that has not actually been tattooed on the animal). You must use
your assigned herd-identifying tattoo letters on any animal born in your herd.
No animal shall be registered by ADGA with the same tattoo within a twenty
year period. Alteration of a tattoo to assure uniqueness may be requested by
ADGA before a registration number is assigned.
If a person’s ADGA membership application is not accompanied by a tattoo
application, ADGA will assign a tattoo sequence to the member. The assigned
tattoo, if unacceptable, can be changed within 30 days of certification. There is
no charge for this service. Your registered tattoo should be used in the right ear,
right tail, or center tail. A tattoo utilizing one letter followed by a number or
numbers will not be assigned.
One method of individual identification recommended by ADGA for use in the
left ear, left tail, or center tail, is to combine a letter designating the year of
birth – “E”-2014, “F”-2015, “H”-2016, etc. (letters G, I, O, Q, and U are not
used) – with a serial number to designate the order of birth (e.g., first, second,
and third kids born into the herd during 2014 would be tattooed “E1, “E2", and
“E3"."


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The letter should be the suggested letter of ADGA. The number is the birth order. I don't use zero so I would tattoo F1, F2, F3, etc. After the first girl, the next goat's kids would go sequential. So if the first goat had triplets (F1, F2, F3) and the 2nd goat had twins, their numbers would be F4 and F5.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

what would go in the left ear? Is that when you have to be assigned a number in the left ear?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The left ear is the letter of the year (F for this year) and the kid number.. The. Right ear is your herd tattoo that is assigned to you by ADGA..


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh..... that makes sense now.
:lol::-D


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When you go to tattoo, if you can, clip the hair out of the ear (electric clippers work) and wipe the area with alcohol or a baby wet wipe. The Tattoo needles will go in better, the ink will set better and it will result in a (hopefully) readable tattoo for years to come! When you do tattoo them, clamp down hard on that tattooer. You want those needles to do a nice clean penetration. Then rub in the ink, make sure all the little holes are filled. (wear surgical gloves, you will get less ink on your hands!) 

Oh, and don't be mixed up like me, years ago! It is the goat's left and right ear, not facing the goat with your left and right! (yes, my first goat ever tat'd, I did backwards. Boy did I feel dumb!). :doh:


----------

